# Inauguration parade - bad PQ at times



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Don't ask me why I was watching the inauguration parade (at least a few minutes of it) on NBC, but I flipped it on for a few minutes. They were doing most of it in HD, but many times the PQ was blurry and bad. For example, people and things in the background were crisp, but people's faces and details of the street in the foreground were washed out and no crisp detail. I also noticed NBC switching to SD stretched to 16:9. I thought NBC finally got away from that after doing it for a while with their handheld camera for golf tournaments.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Many of the cameras are being shared by all networks.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

So is it an equipment problem or broadcaster issue? I didn't check the other channels. I just saw crappy PQ on NBC.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

the feed I got, everything looked kind of dark


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> the feed I got, everything looked kind of dark


What network did you watch it on?


----------

